# wanted: free homers



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

If anyone has any homers that they would like to see go to a good home and live anywhere in Northern California, let me know I will take them.
I live in Napa California but I will drive.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

See my post here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24560

Terry


----------

